# Mini Skid Combo sweeper



## Daley Construction (Nov 15, 2017)

Hey Guys, 
It's been a while since I have been on.
I picked up a old sweeper cheap at auction and I am thinking of making it a combo unit.
It's a PTO unit so it need to be modified for my Mini skid anyway.
I figured I could make the angle mount removable and make a separate mount onto an extra bucket I have to use it as a pickup broom in the summer to clean up after excavation on my jobs.
Am I crazy?








I also got a Kabota snowblower that I think is unused.


----------

